# New Camp Chef WoodWind



## kruizer (Mar 9, 2018)

Well, the new Camp Chef arrived today but I am going to have to call Customer Service in view of my age and the weather. Too cold and my bones ache. They forgot to include to auto assembly equipment. I am looking forward to my first smoke.


----------



## Geebs (Mar 9, 2018)

I just got mine setup last weekend, took about an hour to put together.  Smoked some steaks that turned out like beef jerky, cooked them way to long at 300 (I opted not to get the searbox). Smoked a pork butt the next day that turned out great! Just starting to get a 4lb brisket for tomorrow. Good luck!


----------



## zerowin (Mar 9, 2018)

Congrats on the new pellet rig!  Line your drip shelf with foil to make cleanup less of a headache, and the fat bucket too.  Looking forward to hearing your opinions on it, I've had mine for a year, and it's used quite a bit!


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 9, 2018)

zerowin said:


> Congrats on the new pellet rig!  Line your drip shelf with foil to make cleanup less of a headache, and the fat bucket too.  Looking forward to hearing your opinions on it, I've had mine for a year, and it's used quite a bit!



Zero,

Ever try using a disposable aluminum pan for a drip pan instead of the foil?

John


----------



## zerowin (Mar 9, 2018)

CC grills have a drip pan angled lower toward the right side of the grill into a trough that feeds out to a small bucket to catch drippings.  It's just slightly smaller than the grill rack so foiling is enough to make clean up easy.  There wouldn't be enough room for a pan.


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 9, 2018)

zerowin said:


> CC grills have a drip pan angled lower toward the right side of the grill into a trough that feeds out to a small bucket to catch drippings.  It's just slightly smaller than the grill rack so foiling is enough to make clean up easy.  There wouldn't be enough room for a pan.



Not even for a shallow disposable pan?


----------



## zerowin (Mar 9, 2018)

It's designed to handle the run off and foil is cheaper and lasts through several cooks.  There is simply no need.


----------



## zerowin (Mar 9, 2018)

Geebs said:


> I just got mine setup last weekend, took about an hour to put together.  Smoked some steaks that turned out like beef jerky, cooked them way to long at 300 (I opted not to get the searbox). Smoked a pork butt the next day that turned out great! Just starting to get a 4lb brisket for tomorrow. Good luck!



I hate to admit the probe that comes with the grill are not the best and easily damaged if you get the wire shielding wet or over a smoke tube.  They will replace them though.


----------



## Geebs (Mar 9, 2018)

How often are you changing the foil? I changed mine after smoking a pork shoulder as there was quite a bit on it. Great idea foiling the bucket, I didnt even think about that. Do you just use yours to smoke bigger meats, or do you do everything on that? I was hoping to find some people that have used it to grill steaks and burgers, Im wondering if I am going to start regretting not getting the sear box.


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 9, 2018)

zerowin said:


> View attachment 356736
> 
> 
> It's designed to handle the run off and foil is cheaper amd lasts through several cooks.  There is simply no need.



Got it!  Thanks,

John


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 9, 2018)

zerowin said:


> I hate to admit the probe that comes with the grill are not the best and easily damaged if you get the wire shielding wet or over a smoke tube.  They will replace them though.



What is a smoke tube?

John


----------



## Geebs (Mar 9, 2018)

zerowin said:


> I hate to admit the probe that comes with the grill are not the best and easily damaged if you get the wire shielding wet or over a smoke tube.  They will replace them though.



I was impressed that the stock probe read a pretty accurate temp. I have a few extra probes on standy and a reader just in case.

Zero, do you use a smoke tube? The first shoulder I did didnt have as much smoke flavor as when I use my WSM, I purchased the A-maze-N 12"-18" to use on my brisket smoke for tomorrow to see if that helps add some smoke flavor. Could be the pellets to, I am currently running Pit Boss Competition Pellets.


----------



## zerowin (Mar 9, 2018)

Amazn


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 9, 2018)

zerowin said:


> Amazn



Oh,  Now I understand.

Thanks,

John


----------



## airman (Mar 9, 2018)

kruizer said:


> Well, the new Camp Chef arrived today but I am going to have to call Customer Service in view of my age and the weather. Too cold and my bones ache. They for got to include to auto assembly equipment. I am looking forward to my first smoke.


I'm right behind you. Camp chef is closed on Friday's. Thanks for the info on the C.C. Hey how much extra is the auto assembly equipment?


----------



## kruizer (Mar 9, 2018)

The Auto Assembly equipment is a figment of my imagination and costs about a bazillion bucks


----------



## airman (Mar 9, 2018)

Wait,what? Hey I got a monopoly game somewhere around here. I bet there is at least a bazillion bucks in there. Let us know how you like the grill.


----------



## Geebs (Mar 9, 2018)

Just finished smoking a pizza on the Woodwind at 400. Was really surprised by the amount of wood flavor that I got smoking at that high of a temp. Turned out really well.


----------



## zerowin (Mar 10, 2018)

Geebs said:


> How often are you changing the foil? I changed mine after smoking a pork shoulder as there was quite a bit on it. Great idea foiling the bucket, I didn't even think about that. Do you just use yours to smoke bigger meats, or do you do everything on that? I was hoping to find some people that have used it to grill steaks and burgers, I'm wondering if I am going to start regretting not getting the sear box.



I usually let it get good and black, if nothing else, it might add a little flavor right?  I smoke everything in mine, burgers, shoulders, ribs, jerky, prime roast, pizza, chicken whole and parts, cheeses, steaks, etc.  I don't mind eating a steak without searing, and I usually have a little bacon fat to pan sear burgers in.  I've taken a torch to some new york strips before too.  I just couldn't see the cost of the sear box for how little I'd actually use it.  Also I don't have any propane, I've never owned a gas grill.

As for the tube (sorry I missed that quote) I use one almost every smoke except maybe for burgers.  I have an amazn one and a cheap ebay spare, I think I still need a 6"er for shorter smokes.  Ground meat takes on smoke flavor more heavily than whole cuts.  I tried the Pit boss comp blend myself and I thought it was too mild also, but there are only a few things I personally want maple flavor on too.  I used the rest of my bag up just on things that were foiled, as it was the cheapest fuel on hand.  I personally like the B&B brand of hickory or apple from Walmart.  I have yet to get my hands on some cheap lumberjack pellets.  I was offered in a group buy, but they told me the delivery date might be flexible and I would have to be there that day to pick up.  I didn't want that causing me to miss work.  These grills run on cycles, at first allowing the pellets to burn very hot and efficiently to keep the chamber up to temp, then let them smolder to create more smoke, then hot, then smolder.  I can get an overpowering smoke flavor on thin cuts like ribs and steaks with just the addition of one tube.  I know everyone says they have a milder profile than something burning logs sticks or chunks, but mine does enough for me and then some.  That's why I was curious of your and other's opinions in this thread who have already had other smokers.


----------



## zerowin (Mar 10, 2018)

BandCollector said:


> Zero,
> 
> Ever try using a disposable aluminum pan for a drip pan instead of the foil?
> 
> John





BandCollector said:


> What is a smoke tube?
> 
> John



Just out of curiosity John, why ask when you have both items in your signature?


----------



## Geebs (Mar 10, 2018)

zerowin said:


> I usually let it get good and black, if nothing else, it might add a little flavor right?  I smoke everything in mine, burgers, shoulders, ribs, jerky, prime roast, pizza, chicken whole and parts, cheeses, steaks, etc.  I don't mind eating a steak without searing, and I usually have a little bacon fat to pan sear burgers in.  I've taken a torch to some new york strips before too.  I just couldn't see the cost of the sear box for how little I'd actually use it.  Also I don't have any propane, I've never owned a gas grill.
> 
> As for the tube (sorry I missed that quote) I use one almost every smoke except maybe for burgers.  I have an amazn one and a cheap ebay spare, I think I still need a 6"er for shorter smokes.  Ground meat takes on smoke flavor more heavily than whole cuts.  I tried the Pit boss comp blend myself and I thought it was too mild also, but there are only a few things I personally want maple flavor on too.  I used the rest of my bag up just on things that were foiled, as it was the cheapest fuel on hand.  I personally like the B&B brand of hickory or apple from Walmart.  I have yet to get my hands on some cheap lumberjack pellets.  I was offered in a group buy, but they told me the delivery date might be flexible and I would have to be there that day to pick up.  I didn't want that causing me to miss work.  These grills run on cycles, at first allowing the pellets to burn very hot and efficiently to keep the chamber up to temp, then let them smolder to create more smoke, then hot, then smolder.  I can get an overpowering smoke flavor on thin cuts like ribs and steaks with just the addition of one tube.  I know everyone says they have a milder profile than something burning logs sticks or chunks, but mine does enough for me and then some.  That's why I was curious of your and other's opinions in this thread who have already had other smokers.



If you don’t mind me asking. How do you do your steaks and burgers? First time I tried steaks I got the grill to 300 thinking that would be good enough and I was wrong, was left with a long cook and very dry steak.


----------



## zerowin (Mar 10, 2018)

Geebs

The last smoke I did was ribs and part of a pork shoulder that had NY strips filling the middle of the grill, then replaced by burgers.  I started at high smoke for the ribs and shoulder, upped to 250 when the strips went on and bumped up to 275 right at the end to finish up.  My strips weren't dry but were in there for a while.  Burgers always cook pretty quickly, but they were juicy too.  I try to keep a close eye on things when I'm close to desired temp.  I believe I've done just steaks before at 300 or 350 with good results.


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 10, 2018)

zerowin said:


> I hate to admit the probe that comes with the grill are not the best and easily damaged if you get the wire shielding wet or over a smoke tube.  They will replace them though.





zerowin said:


> Just out of curiosity John, why ask when you have both items in your signature?



Wasn't thinking clearly.  For some reason I thought you were referring to some sort of built in smoke tube which didn't exist in a Woodwind as far as I knew.  Didn't realize that you were referring to Todd's invention until you actually made it clear to me.

John


----------



## wahoowad (Mar 10, 2018)

Geebs said:


> I was hoping to find some people that have used it to grill steaks and burgers, Im wondering if I am going to start regretting not getting the sear box.



New Woodwind owner here too. I have not done burgers but did do some chicken thighs last night. I ran it on HIGH which at one point go to just over 500. It did fine but I would not try anything lower unless I was going for something like a reverse sear. I think it needed the highest setting to help get the heat needed for grilling. My thighs did get some decent grill marks and char on edges of the meat. 

I have the sear box, and will ordinarily use that for grilling going forward unless I have a large group.


----------



## kruizer (Mar 10, 2018)

Just an FYI, if you wish to do a reverse sear piece of meat, put it in on high smoke until the internal temp is within 10 degrees of your desired finish and then onto the sear box til done. Don't forget to flip half way thru on the sear box for nice grill marks on both sides.


----------



## kruizer (Mar 11, 2018)

Well, I got the new Camp Chef assembled and cleaned up the area around and prepared to initiate the burn in. Loaded the hopper and tried to run the feed cycle to fill the auger tube and nothing. So, a call to customer service is in the works for tomorrow. Disappointing.


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 11, 2018)

kruizer said:


> Well, I got the new Camp Chef assembled and cleaned up the area around and prepared to initiate the burn in. Loaded the hopper and tried to run the feed cycle to fill the auger tube and nothing. So, a call to customer service is in the works for tomorrow. Disappointing.



Did you check the fuse?

John


----------



## zerowin (Mar 11, 2018)

Exactly what I was going to ask ;p


----------



## Geebs (Mar 11, 2018)

kruizer said:


> Well, I got the new Camp Chef assembled and cleaned up the area around and prepared to initiate the burn in. Loaded the hopper and tried to run the feed cycle to fill the auger tube and nothing. So, a call to customer service is in the works for tomorrow. Disappointing.



Also just checkin you held the bypass button until the display read feed right?


----------



## kruizer (Mar 11, 2018)

Yes I did check the fuse but the fact that the controller lit up is proof the fuse is good. Also, the shut down cycle works and the fan runs. Yup, I did depress the bypass button but it did not go into the feed mode. Just sat there like a dummy.


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 11, 2018)

Geebs said:


> Also just checkin you held the bypass button until the display read feed right?



I'm sure you read the instructions but we are all trying to pinpoint your issue.

As Geebs asked.  Did you hold in the bypass button for at least three seconds until the display read feed?


----------



## Geebs (Mar 11, 2018)

kruizer said:


> Yes I did check the fuse but the fact that the controller lit up is proof the fuse is good. Also, the shut down cycle works and the fan runs. Yup, I did depress the bypass button but it did not go into the feed mode. Just sat there like a dummy.



Sorry to hear that. I have heard their customer service is really good. Make sure they throw in an extra bag of pellets for your trouble!


----------



## kruizer (Mar 12, 2018)

Called Camp chef this morning and related my problem. They are sending a whole new hopper with the control panel and auger and for my trouble, two bags of pellets.


----------



## Geebs (Mar 12, 2018)

Glad they got it taken care of for you. Just have to wait a few more days to break her in, but nice of them to throw in 2 bags for your trouble.


----------



## kruizer (Mar 12, 2018)

While not being able to smoke things, I have been thinking about you guys and the wild temp swings some of you have in your pellet smokers. It seems that most of the builders are trying to control what amounts to a small campfire in the confines of a tin box with a small computer. I have done some pondering on this and have come to the conclusion that it is really amazing that hey have been able to regulate that little campfire to hold a plus or minus 30 degrees inside that tin box. What say you all?


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 12, 2018)

kruizer said:


> While not being able to smoke things, I have been thinking about you guys and the wild temp swings some of you have in your pellet smokers. It seems that most of the builders are trying to control what amounts to a small campfire in the confines of a tin box with a small computer. I have done some pondering on this and have come to the conclusion that it is really amazing that hey have been able to regulate that little campfire to hold a plus or minus 30 degrees inside that tin box. What say you all?



Research, Research, Research. . . . It' a wonderful thing!

John


----------



## zerowin (Mar 13, 2018)

kruizer said:


> Called Camp chef this morning and related my problem. They are sending a whole new hopper with the control panel and auger and for my trouble, two bags of pellets.



Sorry Kruizer, I assume when you tried to feed it, it was a no power issue.  I assume the fuse would be right on the main line in to prevent a power surge from doing any damage, but I can't say that with certainty because I never poked around in mine.  I'll save that fun for the first part that needs replaced.

Are you shipping your old hopper unit back?  If not free spare parts!  Glad they got it solved for you though, they have very good CS.


----------



## kruizer (Mar 15, 2018)

The new parts arrived but I have to cut a series of wires in the old unit and take photos of the damage done and send them to Camp Chef.


----------



## zerowin (Mar 15, 2018)

Are they color coded?  If so that's easy to fix.  Mind posting a picture so some of us can see the guts?


----------



## wahoowad (Mar 16, 2018)

I have a new Woodwind hopper arriving tomorrow myself. Seems odd to have to cut the harness as I thought the hopper contained all the electrical/electronic parts. I'm hoping it is just a matter of unbolting the hopper, sliding the old hopper (with auger inside) off the grill and sliding the new hopper in place. 

I did have to disconnect/reconnect the wiring harness when I swapped just my controller but that was very easy and harness was well labeled and easy to reach. But the controller did not resolve my temp swing issues.


----------



## kruizer (Mar 16, 2018)

I think temp swings are inevitable. As I have said, there is essentially a small campfire inside your cooker that is controlled by a computer and fuel quantities are variable according to the temperature, fuel, callouts. It is the overall average that really matters. I don't know how badly your temp swings were but it seems to be that 30 degree swings would be part of the normal cycle.


----------



## Geebs (Mar 16, 2018)

Agreed with Kruizer, when I am on low or high smoke it swings +- 25 but this is to create the smoke, overall it holds pretty true to temp and those swings arent going to ruin what I am cooking. when I turn the dial to have it set at a specific temp I see it stay within +-10 but I think this is because I get a lot of wind on the backside of my house. Still contemplating the fireblack.


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 16, 2018)

kruizer said:


> I think temp swings are inevitable. As I have said, there is essentially a small campfire inside your cooker that is controlled by a computer and fuel quantities are variable according to the temperature, fuel, callouts. It is the overall average that really matters. I don't know how badly your temp swings were but it seems to be that 30 degree swings would be part of the normal cycle.





Geebs said:


> Agreed with Kruizer, when I am on low or high smoke it swings +- 25 but this is to create the smoke, overall it holds pretty true to temp and those swings arent going to ruin what I am cooking. when I turn the dial to have it set at a specific temp I see it stay within +-10 but I think this is because I get a lot of wind on the backside of my house. Still contemplating the fireblack.



I agree with both Kruizer and Geebs.  Small temperature swings are inevitable in pellet smokers because of the "delay" necessary for the heating chamber to be re-stocked with pellets.  Small temp swings will not ruin a smoke.

Well anyway,  for those of you receiving new parts for your Woodwinds,  Camp Chef has on line repair instruction videos which are very educational and easy to follow.    https://www.campchef.com/blog/maintenance-tips-for-pellet-grill/?trk_msg=T8BSN3K

John


----------



## kruizer (Mar 16, 2018)

Well, I have gotten the new hopper on my smoker and will do a burn in tomorrow and then I am going to smoke some ribs and maybe some beef short ribs.


----------



## Geebs (Mar 16, 2018)

Good luck and have fun Kruizer, hope it all turns out good!


----------



## kruizer (Mar 18, 2018)

Three racks of baby backs on at 10 am. Seasoned them with Camp Chef All Purpose rub. Not good with photos but I will do my best with words.


----------



## Geebs (Mar 18, 2018)

I am wondering if I am having temp swing issues now. Did a smoke on Saturday at 225 setting. It would go all the way down to 190 and at times get as high as 280, wondering if I need to call them and see what’s going on. My other smokes haven’t had this great of range. Think I may do something else at 225 and see if it does it again


----------



## wahoowad (Mar 18, 2018)

Geebs said:


> I am wondering if I am having temp swing issues now. Did a smoke on Saturday at 225 setting. It would go all the way down to 190 and at times get as high as 280, wondering if I need to call them and see what’s going on. My other smokes haven’t had this great of range. Think I may do something else at 225 and see if it does it again



Seems to be happening a lot with new units


----------



## kruizer (Mar 19, 2018)

I had a rather unsatisfactory result with my baby backs. They turned out okay except for they developed a kind of tough dry skin on the very outside. It doesn't equate to a bark. Talked to Camp Chef and they had never heard of this. I smoked them in the open on high smoke for three hours and then wrapped them in foil with apple juice to braise for two hours then basted them with BBQ sauce and cooked for an hour in the open. Smoked them with Camp Chef oak pellets. They taste really good and are very tender. It is just that tough skin that bothers me. Never had that with my stick smoker. Camp Chef CS told me to adjust the chimney cap to about one inch above the top of the chimney to address the temp swings so I will do that and go from there.


----------



## Geebs (Mar 19, 2018)

Hey Kruizer, I was reading about adjusting the cap as well. I put it down this last time since it was going to be cold but that seemed to make my temps go crazy. Will see what happens this weekend.


----------



## markh024 (Mar 19, 2018)

Kruizer, i dont comprehend what the chimney adjustment would do for that issue. Do u always do 321 method on babies? Most do 221. You may be drying out the surface at 3hr smoke. Do you use a binder for the rub? Perhaps spritzing with a sugar base liquid might help too.

No matter what, a stick burner and pellet are not going to be quite the same. You just need to adjust to that.


----------



## Geebs (Mar 19, 2018)

I think he is referring to the temp swing issue, and adjusting the chimney can help with that.


----------



## markh024 (Mar 19, 2018)

Thanks Geebs. Missed that last line, doh!  I adjust my cap but more so to help battle the wind than the actual temp outside.


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 19, 2018)

Geebs said:


> I think he is referring to the temp swing issue, and adjusting the chimney can help with that.



This is what Camp Chef recommends.  1" from the top of the chimney tube to the bottom rim of the coned stainless steel cap in the summer and 1/2" space in the winter.  They claim that this helps with large temp swings.

Please let us know if this actually helps.

John


----------



## Geebs (Mar 19, 2018)

I will be doing a test on mine this weekend to see. This past weekend I dropped it down to about 1/2 inch and tried to smoke at 225 with swings down to 190 and all the way up to 280. Thats too high for my liking.


----------



## bregent (Mar 19, 2018)

markh024 said:


> Do u always do 321 method on babies? Most do 221.



I agree, 3-2-1 is longer than most people do for BB. Plus, food cooks faster in a pellet grill due to the higher amount of air flow.


----------



## kruizer (Mar 21, 2018)

It appears that you all are correct that the 3-2-1 time is too much. Ribs were over cooked and a little dry. I will try thee 2-2-1 method next time.


----------



## kruizer (Mar 21, 2018)

Ordered the jerky rack and insulator blanket today. Jerky rack will give added space for spare ribs and other things.


----------



## Geebs (Mar 21, 2018)

Those are 2 items I am hoping to get in the near future.


----------



## MattQ (Mar 22, 2018)

The toothpick is your friend!  I think guidelines are good things, but knowing what ‘done’ looks and feels like is more important.  So yeah, try 2-2-1 as a guideline, but test after 2-1.5 to see what they look and feel like.  Is the meat pulled back from the ends?  Is there flex to the rack?  Does the toothpick go in easy?  They may be ready for sauce.


----------



## kruizer (Mar 22, 2018)

Thanks for that. I will be running some spare ribs soon and give that a try.


----------



## Geebs (Mar 22, 2018)

I Received a personal hand written letter from Camp Chef today thanking me for my purchase. What an outstanding company, this alone makes me extremely happy to support a company that does something like that.


----------



## kruizer (Mar 22, 2018)

I will be attempting a 12 to 14 lb beef brisket on my pellet smoker for my birthday and am concerned about the results. Any tips you guys could give me would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## airman (Mar 23, 2018)

Happy b-day kruizer. Good luck on the brisket. Doing baby backs on Sunday. Please let use all know 
How the brisket turns out.


----------



## Geebs (Mar 24, 2018)

I raised the cap to about 2 inches and temps seem to be staying +- 15. I am happy with that. Got some more ribs on today.


----------



## kruizer (Mar 24, 2018)

That seems counter to the Camp Chef recommendations


----------



## markh024 (Mar 24, 2018)

Geebs said:


> I raised the cap to about 2 inches and temps seem to be staying +- 15. I am happy with that. Got some more ribs on today.


Whatever works right?


----------



## Insdagator (Mar 25, 2018)

I am looking to possibly buy a Woodwind.  I am not seeing a water pan, which I am used to having.  Is it not necessary or do you all just add water in a bowl or something?


----------



## kruizer (Mar 25, 2018)

If you want a water pan, you will have to add your own.


----------



## Insdagator (Mar 25, 2018)

kruizer said:


> If you want a water pan, you will have to add your own.


Thank you for the reply.  Further research says that the water pan is for temperature control.  I guess I have been wrong on that for quite awhile.  Thanks again.


----------



## kruizer (Mar 25, 2018)

Adding a water pan in the cooking chamber will also add moisture to the cook.


----------



## robwcormack (Dec 17, 2018)

wahoowad said:


> I have a new Woodwind hopper arriving tomorrow myself. Seems odd to have to cut the harness as I thought the hopper contained all the electrical/electronic parts. I'm hoping it is just a matter of unbolting the hopper, sliding the old hopper (with auger inside) off the grill and sliding the new hopper in place.
> 
> I did have to disconnect/reconnect the wiring harness when I swapped just my controller but that was very easy and harness was well labeled and easy to reach. But the controller did not resolve my temp swing issues.


Delete


----------



## kruizer (Dec 17, 2018)

Temp swings of 25 to 30 degrees is not uncommon in pellet smokers. My Camp Chef does the same. Not to worry.


----------



## robwcormack (Dec 17, 2018)

kruizer said:


> Temp swings of 25 to 30 degrees is not uncommon in pellet smokers. My Camp Chef does the same. Not to worry.


Delete


----------



## wahoowad (Dec 17, 2018)

I would use the Camp Chef Smoker Smokers group on Facebook for advice - they get more traffic specific to Camp Chef than here. 

Sadly you have changed seemingly everything related to the combustion process. I too replaced all that crap but in the end switching to Lumberjack pellets helped mine a lot. Turns out the hickory pellets from Camp Chef and Pit Boss I was using were both causing it to run hotter than usual which upset the whole process and caused it to have temp spikes and then dips. Lumberjack, particularly cherry in my case, provides the most consistent temps. 

That said, you appear to have  a different issue than I did. I would recommend a totally different bag and brand of pellets if you haven't tried that. I suspect you have as usually it is the first thing to try. I admit I was skeptical as heck about trying a different brand of pellets but in the end it truly made mine perform differently.


----------

